# It's official, I'm hitched



## jar546 (Sep 14, 2013)

Thursday evening at sunset in Maui, I married the woman I have been in love with for the past 12 years.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2011

	

		
			
		

		
	
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

View attachment 1942


View attachment 1942


/monthly_2013_09/ImageUploadedByTapatalkHD1379124748.515288.jpg.377d71417a0409f101efbc1a0ec2721d.jpg


----------



## jpranch (Sep 14, 2013)

May the Almighty shine his light upon you, may the wind always be at your back, may your days together be filled with joy, and may you grow together as the years pass. Honor each other.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 14, 2013)

Ditto to JP, congratulations my friend, may the best days be ahead for you and your bride.


----------



## Wayne (Sep 14, 2013)

Re: It's official, I'm hitched

Congratulations and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 14, 2013)

12 years!  What took you so long!  ha, ha!  just kidding!

Congratulations!


----------



## RJJ (Sep 14, 2013)

Ditto above!


----------



## 97catintenn (Sep 14, 2013)

Congrats!!  Beautiful wedding!


----------



## hlfireinspector (Sep 15, 2013)

Congrats and best wishes.


----------



## KZQuixote (Sep 15, 2013)

Congratulations Jeff! Twelve Years Heh!? Seems like a well executed plan!

Bill


----------



## JPohling (Sep 16, 2013)

Congratulations!  now put the camera down.


----------



## Coug Dad (Sep 16, 2013)

Blessings!


----------



## Codegeek (Sep 16, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## rshuey (Sep 16, 2013)

12 years is quite the test drive. Glad you finally bought it. Congrats!


----------



## Alias (Sep 17, 2013)

Congratulations and all the best to the both of you!

Sue


----------



## fatboy (Sep 17, 2013)

Side bar, I am really happy to see you continue to be active with us Sue..............


----------



## pwood (Sep 17, 2013)

congrats! 12 years and you both wore white. You are a better man than I!


----------



## jar546 (Sep 17, 2013)

pwood said:
			
		

> congrats! 12 years and you both wore white. You are a better man than I!


Because we are as pure as the driven snow.

That has already been driven on...


----------



## AegisFPE (Sep 17, 2013)

Congrats! May your covenant endure with the strength of a 3-strand cord.


----------



## ewenme (Sep 17, 2013)

My Mother quoted me a Persian Proverb a long time ago: The surest basis for marriage among intelligent people is friendship.

She must have been right. Congratulations and may you live long and prosper together.

Carol


----------



## David Henderson (Sep 18, 2013)

Congratulations. tough lady took you 12 years to get a yes.


----------



## cboboggs (Sep 18, 2013)

Congratulations Jeff!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 18, 2013)

Congradulations Jeff,

Wishing you both much happiness.

Uncle Bob


----------



## Jobsaver (Sep 19, 2013)

May His blessings be on your marraige, and may the two of you do everything in your power to keep it that way. Congratulations!


----------



## brudgers (Oct 9, 2013)

Congratulations.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks again to all for your well-wishes.


----------

